# Ay UP! :)



## akfreak (Mar 19, 2014)

Hello all.

Coffee in the blood, and eager to start roasting my own.

Wahay to the new member!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

haha alreet? welcome to the forum.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah! A potential home-roaster! Excellent! Welcome.

David


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ekky thump and welcome !


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello & welcome to the Forum.

Have you done much home roasting? We would be interested to hear from you.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Nah then. Welcome.

Ian


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

aareyt

welcome to the forum


----------

